# Audiophile: Apple TV ou iPod ?



## presonnus (6 Août 2008)

Je dispose de 220 Go de Wave, (et de 10 Go de photos) pour une utilisation sédentaire essentiellement sur mon ampli audio et ses enceintes pour l'instant. 

Je suis prêt à faire une concession pour arriver à 150 Go de Waves.

J'hésite entre l'Apple Tv et un iPod 160Go muni d'une télécommande.

Si j'optais pour l'Apple TV j'aimerais: 

-Eviter d'allumer mon téléviseur à chaque fois que je veux écouter une chanson.
-Eviter de laisser mon iMac allumé pour l'utilisation exclusive de l'Apple TV.
-Pouvoir utiliser une future Time Capsule comme serveur.
-Pouvoir connecter un disque dur externe à l'Apple TV, synchronisable à mon iMac
-Ne pas utiliser de connexion Wifi ( je préfère les liaisons ethernet).
(((-Dans le futur pouvoir diffuser le son de l'Apple TV sur une Airport Express)))

Est-ce possible ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas simplement brancher une borne Airport Express près de l'ampli et relier la sortie audio de cette borne (analogique ou numérique selon le cable utilisé) à une entrée de l'ampli?

Le Mac via iTunes lit les "wave" et le son est diffusé au choix soit sur les HP de l'ampli, soit sur les HP du Mac, soit sur les 2 simultanément...

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'une AppleTV si c'est pour ne diffuser que du son!


----------



## presonnus (6 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas simplement brancher une borne Airport Express près de l'ampli et relier la sortie audio de cette borne (analogique ou numérique selon le cable utilisé) à une entrée de l'ampli?
> 
> Le Mac via iTunes lit les "wave" et le son est diffusé au choix soit sur les HP de l'ampli, soit sur les HP du Mac, soit sur les 2 simultanément...
> 
> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'une AppleTV si c'est pour ne diffuser que du son!




L'iMac étant à un autre étage, j'aimerais avoir une solution autonome tel un "lecteur CD" sans avoir l'obligation de laisser mon iMac allumé constamment.


----------



## r e m y (6 Août 2008)

presonnus a dit:


> L'iMac étant à un autre étage, j'aimerais avoir une solution autonome tel un "lecteur CD" sans avoir l'obligation de laisser mon iMac allumé constamment.


 
Dans ce cas, iPOD sans hésiter, en achetant en plus le support universel dont tu relieras la sortie son, à une entrée de l'ampli HiFi.

Avec ce support universel, sauf erreur, tu auras une télécommande Apple te permettant de piloter la lecture des titres.


----------



## presonnus (6 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Dans ce cas, iPOD sans hésiter, en achetant en plus le support universel dont tu relieras la sortie son, à une entrée de l'ampli HiFi.
> 
> Avec ce support universel, sauf erreur, tu auras une télécommande Apple te permettant de piloter la lecture des titres.



En effet, mon doute venait que la première fonction de l'iPod n'était pas conçu pour une utilisation statique, en revanche c'est certainement le système idéal en ce qui me concerne.

Merci pour ton analyse.

Parenthèse
Nota bene: A lire ce qui circule sur ce forum et à tout ceux qui laisse leurs machines allumée 24/24 pour diverses raisons ou contraintes, il faut essayer de penser le plus possible au gaspillage énergétique que cela représente, (sans compter les notes d'électricité concernant le le Macpro). Personnellement j'essaye à présent d'avoir une attitude responsable et éteinds mes machines dès que cela se justifie.

En effet suis choquer de lire ou de conseiller de laisser un mac allumé pour s'en servir de serveur iTunes ou autre. Telle sera ma démarche, entre autre, pour mon choix allant sur l'iPod.

Idem pour TV, Hifi, Vidéo, je pense investir dans des prises avec interrupteur pour les consommation en veille.

Soyons Eco Mac citoyen.


----------



## antro (7 Août 2008)

Tu as peut être ça qui peut faire l'affaire ? (Ou ça aussi)


----------



## presonnus (7 Août 2008)

Intéressant, ce serait une fonction idéale, reste à voir la fidélité de la restitution...
Merci en tout cas ;-)


----------



## ipascm (13 Août 2008)

-Eviter d'allumer mon téléviseur à chaque fois que je veux écouter une chanson.

l'ipod te permet evidemment de le faire, l'apple tv aussi (je suppose que tes écoutes ne sont pas les HP de ton écran de TV. Cela dit, controler l'apple tv sans écran, c'est assez difficile

-Eviter de laisser mon iMac allumé pour l'utilisation exclusive de l'Apple TV.
c'est tout a fait possible (meme synchro que l'ipod)

-Pouvoir utiliser une future Time Capsule comme serveur.
alors la tu peux oublier direct (j'ai une time capsule aussi...) enfin en fait je stocke ma musique sur ma TC mais du coup je suis obliger de laisser mes macs allumés... car j'ai plus de 160Go...

-Pouvoir connecter un disque dur externe à l'Apple TV, synchronisable à mon iMac
possible mais pas d'origine (perso pour moi je ne le fais pas, j'ai pas envie de recommencer la manip à chaque mise à jour de l'apple TV...) après chacun fait ce qu'il lui plait

-Ne pas utiliser de connexion Wifi ( je préfère les liaisons ethernet).
(((-Dans le futur pouvoir diffuser le son de l'Apple TV sur une Airport Express)))
totalement possible (port ethernet dessus)

voilou

sinon tu sais que tu peux connecter ton ipod à une tv pour les vidéos, cela dit en très moins bonne qualité et sans l'interface extra de l'apple TV


----------



## ipascm (13 Août 2008)

l'idéal pour toi c'est : 
ca : http://fr.synology.com/fre/products/DS207/index.php

mais je n'ai jamais testé, si quelqu'un peut nous donner un avis sur le sujet d'ailleurs...


----------



## t1pex (23 Août 2008)

Imac + Iphone + AppleTV

Avec ton Iphone tu pilotes ton appleTV, donc ton mac et ta TV ne sont pas allumé.


----------



## Jean-Mark (15 Septembre 2009)

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai essayé les deux et je peux donc dire que selon mon oreille l'Apple TV semble avoir un meilleur convertisseur D/A que l'iPod. Dans mon cas, je l'utilise avec le convertisseur D/A Crystal CS42518 multi DAC intégré à mon ampli en les connectant avec une fibre optique chose qui je crois n'est pas possible avec un iPod ni un iPhone.
Et dans ces conditions et avec des mp3 ou autre formats pas trop compressés j'avoue que le son est vraiment pas mal et plus précis que sur l'ipod mais on est encore loin de l'original CD en tout cas sur une  vraie chaîne HIFI!
En mode juke box avec l'iPhone comme télécommande c'est de la bombe...


----------

